# NOTD October 19, 2010



## lolaB (Oct 19, 2010)

Same polish as yesterday, but layered over a deep plum shade. 2 coats of VV, 1 coat of 51.


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 19, 2010)

I love it.  I would be staring at my nails all day with on.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 19, 2010)

I love it, i like how the color changes with light.


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2010)

That's awesome, Lola!!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 19, 2010)

That is such a kick ass color.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 19, 2010)

I would be distracted too. Lol. I always get distracted whenever I freshly paint my nails.


----------



## Geek (Oct 20, 2010)

Featured on Homepage!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh wow I really like that color!!! I would be afraid of chipping it cuz its so cool.


----------



## glamo0ogirl (Oct 20, 2010)

love this!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! so wild


----------



## Shelley (Oct 21, 2010)

That is a cool looking color.  Beautiful!


----------



## makeupglitz (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## leelee. (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I am in love with this! It looks so ethereal, and I can't help but stare at it. I _need_ this nail polish _now_. &gt;w&lt;


----------



## glamo0ogirl (Oct 28, 2010)

can u buy nfu oh 51 anywhere other than fabuloustreet.com? they dont have it on there anymore



i really wanna buy that color its amazing


----------



## lolaB (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope, I don't know where else you could get it. Email her. She'll add you to a list and email you as soon as it's back in stock.


----------



## glamo0ogirl (Oct 29, 2010)

will do...thanks!


----------

